# Horse Trailers



## TinyTim (Aug 30, 2018)

After losing everything in the )ct 2017 California Wildfires except my husband, my dogs & the clothes on our backs (had to turn the horses out because the barn was on fire but I was able to rescue them a couple of days later) I am finally looking for a new horse trailer. A friend of mine found a 2014 Imperial Regal T Trailer, 3 horse slant load for $13,500 here in Santa Rosa. I looked at it & it's pretty clean inside & out. However when I went to do research on it (like customer reviews, etc) I found very little. Anyone know anything about this trailer? Thanks.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I've never heard of the trailer but wanted to say I'm sorry you lost so much. Thank goodness you, hubby and critters made it out alive.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I haven't heard of them either until I looked them up. I don't know of their quality. You can find them online and compare the one you are looking at to others and see what they are going for. 

I'm also glad that you all made it out alive and found your horses well.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

That is expensive. Around here you can buy an all aluminium for $12,000 new. I'm seeing them for 6-7k used. Now if it has a steel frame, it may be extra.


----------

